# High Ratio Chocolate cake



## angelfox (Apr 6, 2011)

OK so I have tried this high ratio chocolate cake recipe a total of three times. I've triple checked everything I could detect that could be a problem. But every time I've baked, it has collapsed in the center while still in the oven. It tastes really good, but that issue, I just can't figure out....

Please anyone with advice or answers, I'd love to hear them!!


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

Post the recipe, I'll see what I can muster.


----------



## angelfox (Apr 6, 2011)

2lb 2.5 oz Sugar5.75oz Sugar13.5 oz Cake Flour2.25oz Cake Flour7.5oz Cocoa Powder1.25 oz Cocoa Powder1.5oz Baking Powder
0.25oz Baking Powder
1.5oz Baking Soda0.25oz Baking Soda1.5 tsp Salt0.25 tsp Salt18 fl oz Milk3 fl oz Milk1lb 6.5oz Eggs3.75oz Eggs6oz Light Corn Syrup1oz Light Corn Syrup1.5 floz Vanilla Extract0.25 fl oz Vanilla Extract1lb 6.5oz Butter3.75oz Butter
Then you use the two stage mixing method.

The column on the left is the original recipe, that makes 6 cakes, the one on the right my conversion for only one cake.


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought that recipe looked familiar, worked fine for me... A few things you can try:

( I am a bit confused though... I have never had a chemically levened cake fall on me, air-levened cakes all the time though  )

A stronger flour

Beat for a longer period of time.

What pans are you baking in and how much batter is going in them. Some cakes collapse under their own weight despite levening (this may be where a stronger flour may help) 

Use shortening instead of butter (GASP! Its the fat of choice in traditional High-Ratio) 

Dumb question but I have to ask (many students have been guilty of this in the past) are you weighing the ingredients on a scale or using measuring cups? I weigh everything nowadays... even water for breads.   

If all of that fails 

Cake Flour 3 7/8 oz

Cocoa Powder 5/8 oz

Salt 1/2 tsp

Baking Powder 1 tsp

Baking Soda 1/2 tsp

Evil Shortening 2 1/4 oz

Sugar 5 1/8 oz

Milk #1 2 1/2 oz

Vanilla 1 1/2 tsp

Milk #2 2 oz

Eggs 2 1/2 oz

 Sift Dry

Cream shortening with dry for two minutes

Scrape

Cream another two minutes

Add Milk #1 and Sugar

Mix 3 minutes

Scrape

Add Milk # 2 and eggs alternating 

Scrape

Mix another 5 minutes

Bake 335 for 30-35 minutes. Makes 1 8in cake.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems to me the  formula Dobzre has a ratio (&) of ingredients that will stabilize the structure of the cake. I agree with using a high ratio shortning  over butter. This formula also seems to have less liquid to solid., As well as more baking powder and soda. Also what temps are you baking at and how long mixing process??


----------



## jackcake (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there a chance that you may have this recipe converted to US measurements?


----------

